# New Orleans Style Bread Pudding!



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

I have done a simple search of the forum and did not find it. Had it many times but want to do my own. Anyone have a goodun??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## motocrash (Apr 20, 2019)

If it's the same as bourbon bread pudding,hit up @oldsmokerdude ,I know he's mentioned it before.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Traditional New Orleans Bread pudding is dense. I have a recipe for that one but don't make it often. I prefer a lighter, fluffy version.

*Bread Pudding (light and fluffy)*
1 loaf of french bread
3 eggs
1 pint cream
1/2 stick butter
1 1/2 cups white sugar
1 tsp. vanilla


Preheat oven to 350*. In a large baking bowl, crack 3 eggs, add cream and vanilla then whip with whisk. Add sugar and incorporate well. break bread into 1~1 1/2" pieces and add to liquid mixture. Fold in gently just enough to coat. Do not over beat the bread or it will not be fluffy. Fold just enough to coat most of the bread pieces then tranfer to a buttered 9X13 inch pirex pan. Bake 45 minutes.

*Sauce:*
1 egg
1 cup powdered sugar (add more ass needed to thicken)
1/4 stick butter
1/2 cup Amaretto of Bourbon (or more to thin sauce)

With a double boiler, heat butter to melt. Add powdered sugar and whip to smooth consistency. in a separate bowl, beat egg. Drizzle some of the butter/sugar into the egg to temper then transfer egg to double boiler. gently heat sauce and whisk gently and continuosly until sauce begins to thicken. If too thick, add some liquor to thin. Continue adding Liquor and whisking in parts until all is incorporated. Add more if needed.

When pudding is done baking, pull out of oven, poke top with a fork and pour sauce over pudding. Allow to cool for 10 minutes prior to serving.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

If you want it dense, add 4~6 eggs, use 4 cups half and half, and beat the bread to break it up. press the batter down hard in the pirex dish. Also- use 2 cups of sugar.....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

You can use stale bread ends and pieces. Estimate the quantity to be that of 1 loaf of french bread....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2019)

Been awhile since I had bread pudding. We never seem to have stale bread. I do enjoy it...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Can add a touch of milk or cream to the sauce if you like...
Sometimes I will use almond extract instead of vanilla...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Here is a Holiday favorite:

*Almond Bread Pudding with Orange Sauce:*

Bread Pudding
Any left over stale bread, I used 1/2 loaf of french bread and 1/2 loaf of stale sandwich bread broken into roughly 1" pieces, About 12~14 cups.
2 cups heavy cream
4 egg whites (reserve yolks for sauce) + 1 whole egg
1 3/4 cups sugar, (divided 1 1/2 cups and 1/4 cup)
1 stick butter melted
1 TBSP almond extract
1 TBSP cinnamon
1/2 cup almond slivers optional

Preheat oven to 350*. Into a 9" X 13" or 8" X 12" pan, break up bread into roughly 1" pieces. Into a metal 6 qt, mixing bowl, add eggs and 1 1/2 cups of sugar and with a whisk beat until smooth then add milk, almond extract and butter. Mix well. fold in bread pieces with a rubber spatula and allow to sit for 10 minutes to absorb the milk & egg mixture. Grease pan, then pour pudding into pan and spread evenly. Mix cinnamon with 1/4 cup of sugar and sprinkle on top of pudding. sprinkle almond slivers on top if desired. Place pan in oven onto a cookie sheet with a 1" lip, pour water into cookie sheet and bake for 1 hour. Check water @ 30 minutes, add more if needed.

*Orange sauce*
4 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
zest from 2 oranges finely grated
1 cup fresh squeezed Orange juice (from 4 medium oranges)
1/2 tsp. almond extract

While pudding is baking, add all ingredients to a metal bowl. Whisk mixture until all is mixed and place bowl over a pot of boiling water (double boiler). With a wire whisk, slowly whisk mixture for 4~5 minutes until it thickens slightly-removing bowl occasionally to heat the mixture slowly. Must reach 180* to fully thicken. Remove from heat and continue whisking for an additional 2~3 minutes to allow bowl to cool slightly. Reserve until pudding is done baking.

When pudding is done allow to cool 10~15 minutes, then poke holes with a butter knife every 1~2 inches. Pour orange sauce on top of warm pudding and allow to absorb 5 minutes then serve.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

*Bananas Foster Bread Pudding*

This is a recipe from a New Orleans restaurant that recently went out of business after 40+ years of service. It was their most popular dessert.

Ingredients for the BREAD PUDDING

4 ————— large eggs
2 cups ——– whole milk
¼ cup ——– brown sugar
2 tspn ——– vanilla extract
1 Tblspn —– dark rum
1 Tblspn —– kosher salt
6 cups ——- cubed brioche
1 Tblspn —– white sugar
5 ————– very ripe bananas (with brown spots) cut into coins

Directions for the BREAD PUDDING

1)- Preheat oven to 350.

2)- In a large bowl, whisk together the first six ingredients; eggs, milk, brown sugar, vanilla, rum and salt.

3)- Add the bread to the bowl. Lightly stir so that it absorbs the liquid. Set aside to soak.

4)- Butter a 2-quart baking dish, and place it on a baking sheet. Line the bottom of the baking dish with a single layer of banana coins.

5)- Spoon half of the soaked bread over them.

6)- Add the rest of the banana coins. The spoon the remaining soaked bread over the top.

7)- Bake for 40 minutes. Then sprinkle with the tablespoon of white sugar. Continue baking until the pudding is puffed and golden on top (about an additional 10-20 minutes) .


Ingredients for the SAUCE

5 TBSPS. —— butter, unsalted
½ cup ——— brown sugar
¼ cup ——— heavy cream
½ cup ——— dark rum
1 tsp. ———- kosher salt

Directions for the SAUCE

1)- Melt the butter in a small sauce set over medium heat.

2)- Add the remaining four ingredients; brown sugar, cream, rum and salt. Whisk until combined. Simmer, constantly whisking until the sauce has thickened (about 5 to 8 minutes). Remove from heat and keep warm.


SERVING

Serve the pudding warm, with some of the sauce drizzled over the top, alongside high quality vanilla ice cream.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

*Lemon and Blueberry Bread Pudding with White Chocolate Sauce
*
Another nice change up for traditional bread pudding. Works really well for Sunday breakfast brunch with Cajun coffee.

*Bread Pudding*
Any left over stale bread, I used 3/4 loaf of stale french bread and 4~5 slices of stale sandwich bread broken into roughly 1" pieces, About 12~14 cups.
1 pint fresh blueberries
2 cups of whole milk
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1/2 cup (4 oz. ) sour cream
2 egg whites (reserve yolks for sauce) + 4 whole eggs
1 3/4 cups sugar, (divided 1 1/2 cups and 1/4 cup)
1/2 stick butter melted
1 TBSP real vanilla extract
Zest of 1 lemon, about 1 TBSP.


Preheat oven to 350*. Into a 9" X 13" pan with a 2" lip, break up bread into roughly 1" pieces. Into a metal 8 qt, mixing bowl, zest lemon then add eggs and 1 1/2 cups of sugar and with a whisk beat until smooth then add vanilla, milk, heavy cream, sour cream and melted butter and mix well. Carefully add blueberries then fold in bread pieces with a rubber spatula and allow to sit for 10 minutes to absorb the milk & egg mixture. Grease pan, then pour pudding into pan and spread evenly.Sprinkle 1/4 cup of sugar on top of pudding. Place pan in oven onto a cookie sheet with a 1" lip, pour hot water into cookie sheet and bake for 1 hour. Check water @ 30 minutes, add more if needed.

White Chocolate Cream Sauce
2 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup heavy cream @ room temperature
8 oz. white chocolate baking chips


While pudding is baking, add first 3 ingredients to a metal bowl. Whisk mixture until all is mixed and place bowl over a pot of boiling water (double boiler) makeing sure te water level does not touch the bottom of the bowl. Add white chocolate chips. With a wire whisk, slowly whisk mixture for 4~5 minutes until it thickens slightly-removing bowl occasionally to heat the mixture slowly. Must reach 180* to fully thicken. Remove from heat and continue whisking for an additional 2~3 minutes to allow bowl to cool slightly. Reserve until pudding is done baking.

When pudding is done allow to cool 10~15 minutes, then poke holes with a butter knife every 1~2 inches. Pour 1/2 of the sauce on top of warm pudding and allow to absorb 5 minutes then serve. Additional sauce can be spooned over each serving if desired.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Hawging It


That ought to give you some ideas. All are my recipes except for the Bananas Foster....and oh man is that a good one!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 20, 2019)

Man, there are some great recipes here!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks everyone!.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> *Lemon and Blueberry Bread Pudding with White Chocolate Sauce
> *
> Another nice change up for traditional bread pudding. Works really well for Sunday breakfast brunch with Cajun coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the recipes. Lots of options!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 21, 2019)

So many variations, so little time.  I LOVE bread pudding and want to try them all.
Bannas Foster is a favorite of mine, so I think I'll start there.
Thanks for all the recipes.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 22, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> So many variations, so little time.  I LOVE bread pudding and want to try them all.
> Bannas Foster is a favorite of mine, so I think I'll start there.
> Thanks for all the recipes.
> Gary


It's a good one Gary, I know you will like it!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for the likes...


----------

